# Searching for high resolution ADA wallpapers



## deMastro (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi im searching for high resolution ADA wallpapers.

Please give me some links. 

Thanks.


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

http://www.google.com


----------



## starsunmoon (Apr 5, 2008)

LOL< fish, that was seriously NO help at all !!! yes I tried it !!! LOL< all I got was some celeb stuff, and some anime, isint ada the fish place>?? am i confused now...LOL, ethier way , sorry demastro, i have NO idea of any links with absolutly NO bugs in them , be careful downloading anything free...... .02 mine..


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

starsunmoon said:


> LOL< fish, that was seriously NO help at all !!! yes I tried it !!! LOL< all I got was some celeb stuff, and some anime, isint ada the fish place>?? am i confused now...LOL, ethier way , sorry demastro, i have NO idea of any links with absolutly NO bugs in them , be careful downloading anything free...... .02 mine..


That is honestly the only link I have for free ADA wallpapers.. 

Just trying to be helpful.
:hihi:


----------



## fishsandwitch (Apr 20, 2008)

If you have nothing good to say, then say nothing at all.

Sometimes it is ok to be silent.


Two interesting sayings.


----------



## resowner92 (Jul 23, 2007)

nothing wrong about what he said it made me laugh


----------



## starsunmoon (Apr 5, 2008)

HEY RES, i MIGHT WANT YOU TO MAKE ME A PIC!!1 i WILL PM YOU , AND YOU CAN TELL ME WHAT YOU CAN DO ..k, NICE SEING YOU AGAIN BTW !! , PMED' .................................................................................... ~~


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Kill that caps lock.. Please.


----------



## deMastro (Mar 18, 2008)

Now, give me some links please.


----------



## starsunmoon (Apr 5, 2008)

sorry I know of none, and so sorry again fsh , I didnt know I was on yell mode...LOL, so who knows of any links to get a high res ada walpaper for 
demastro>>>>>>>???????????????????


----------



## starsunmoon (Apr 5, 2008)

http://www.qokk.com/?cat=6

well not ADA but very nice !!! 
I am still looking..................this next link, is one of my favorite sites, maybye some smart pic and art people there can help more>?? but it is def worth a ck out !!! if you dont already have a account !!! I LOVE this site !! ck out the differnt artist !! I even have a page here, and I am in no way a true artist yet .. lol
http://oooadaooo.deviantart.com/art/adadesign-42157768

ok, this one is more of the fish type walpapers... 

it would help me, if I knew you are talking about ADA , as in the fish store< or the ADA pc stuff...??? but I am throwing you some cool links ethier way ... HTH ~~~~~~~~~~~
http://animals.nationalgeographic.com/animals/wallpaper/adelie-penguin_image.html

ok, thats it for now, be more specific on what you want and I will search for ya!!!!!!


----------



## deMastro (Mar 18, 2008)

Man!!!

Those are very nice links, thx.

Helped me very much.

EDIT: LOOL Jessica Alba. You seem to be in love.

EDIT2: Did not help at all. 


COuld somebodey please give some high res wallpapers of beautiful planted tank and iwagumis n stuff?


----------



## fshfanatic (Apr 20, 2006)

Have you even tried google? You might be surprised at what you find.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Maybe you can find something useful here:

http://www.adana-th.com/gallery.htm


----------



## starsunmoon (Apr 5, 2008)

well I found what I found, atleast I actually tried to help you ! . find them on your own I guess, sorry I was no help .. edit 2, wasted my time trying to be nice... LOL<


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

none that I know of. These images are not hi-res
http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=afa_portfolio


----------



## deMastro (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice pics.THX.

But no high res :icon_neut .


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

i got a crazy thought... look in flickr.com
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ghostchild/451617919/sizes/o/
I don't think they're official ADA tanks but close enough.


----------



## octopus44 (Apr 23, 2007)

deMastro said:


> EDIT2: Did not help at all.
> 
> COuld somebodey please give some high res wallpapers of beautiful planted tank and iwagumis n stuff?


You are being demanding and asking people to find something for you and this is how you respond when they try and help you? 

Do you not realize that you have the same resources that everone you are asking for help from has (i.e. google)?


----------



## deMastro (Mar 18, 2008)

> You are being demanding and asking people to find something for you and this is how you respond when they try and help you?
> 
> Do you not realize that you have the same resources that everone you are asking for help from has (i.e. google)?


Yes but look at this crap.



> http://www.qokk.com/?cat=6
> 
> well not ADA but very nice !!!
> I am still looking..................this next link, is one of my favorite sites, maybye some smart pic and art people there can help more>?? but it is def worth a ck out !!! if you dont already have a account !!! I LOVE this site !! ck out the differnt artist !! I even have a page here, and I am in no way a true artist yet .. lol
> ...


There are some sites wich you cant find with google....


----------



## octopus44 (Apr 23, 2007)

deMastro said:


> Yes but look at this crap.


Great way to make yourself welcome here.


----------



## deMastro (Mar 18, 2008)

Man, what is your problem. 

He gave some links with wallpapers of Jessica Alba in sexy outfits. She may look good but it has nothing to do with ADA. And on this site i think everybody knows what i really was asking for.

I am sorry if i did hurt someones feelings. I did not want to do such thing.

regards. deMastro


----------

